# On eBooks



## Whistling Otter (Sep 26, 2009)

eBooks.  Some people feel it's a stupid idea, others love 'em.  I personally use a combination of Stanza (for the iTouch/iPhone) and Calibre (open-source ebook manager), and read books that way all the time.  Sooo.... :3

Do you like/use/read eBooks?
How do you read them? (On the computer, on the reader...?)
How do you get the eBooks themselves?  Buy them? Not so much? Maybe you just read the 75+ year-old non-copyright stuff that's available for free?
What do you like/not like about them?

Occasionally I'll copy the odd story from FA (provided it's long enough to warrant it) and read it on the go.  Otherwise... I really just live off the freebies that Stanza Catalogs throw my way every once in a while.  I found the Teramiere (SP?) Series that way, actually. 

So in short, yeah, I think eBooks are pretty awesome.


Also, I'm looking for a web-site/collection/gathering of furry ebooks, or even just regular stories.  (I know FA has the ability to post stories, but I'm thinking of something more specific.)  If there isn't one, maybe there might be enough interest for someone to consider setting one up, for those using ebooks? A faint hope, but possible, I'm sure. =P  It would make reading them a whole lot easier (for some people ^^)


----------



## Lobar (Sep 27, 2009)

I wish the bittorrent community would distribute them as well as they do movies and music and porn. :| Books can be hard to find.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't really like eBooks, myself. I get a different feeling when reading an actual book, compared to reading text on an internet page.  Although I am reading "The King in Yellow" off the internet, since I can't get my hands on it at the moment. 

I don't think it has any furry stuff, but there's always wikisource for regular books, but most of the them are rather old.

http://wikisource.org/wiki/Main_Page

Oh, and:

http://www.fanfiction.net/

Can't really guarantee that most stories here will be very good, though.


----------



## Kindar (Sep 27, 2009)

I surprised myself by enjoying reading Ebooks on my laptop. although I don't read that many of htem these days due to lack of time


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm not opposed to them like some people are, but I would always prefer reading a physical copy of a book.  But there are lots of benefits to eBooks, like lack of paper use, being able to carry an unlimited number of books with you wherever you go, not having to wait for something to be shipped after purchase, etc.  I'm sure people will catch on more and more as time goes by.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 27, 2009)

I am a frequent user of Scribd....

But like M. Le Renard, I enjoy a paperback, due to the fact that I can take it anywhere. 

And I like books because I am a bit of a bibliomaniac for my age and income.


----------



## Aden (Sep 27, 2009)

Stanza is pretty great. Classics is also excellent and was a great buy.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, I'm like Ren. I have an mp3 player that I can read .txt with. I enjoy it because it's small and can carry a LOT of books. However, the formatting is lost in the transition, and I have found that most eBooks are badly typed, often lacking any good formatting. I like eBooks for the convenience, but I really enjoy holding a book in my hands and turning pages.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 30, 2009)

i like ebooks cu theyre cheaper than the actual books.. the only thing missing is the feel of a nice paperback.


----------



## Aden (Oct 1, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> i like ebooks cu theyre cheaper than the actual books.. the only thing missing is the feel of a nice paperback.



I will never ever actually pay for an ebook. I like hardcopy books too much, and I'm a packrat collector geek.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Oct 6, 2009)

I bought a KindleDX a while back this school-year.  It's been one of the best investments I've made in a long while now.  There's a gigantic selection of books already on Amazon for it, and publishers are gradually releasing more and more Kindle versions of their material.

It's the online access that really makes the deal though.  If I need a book, don't have it, and I'm somewhere with 3G coverage, I can get it.  It doesn't even take long to download when bars are low.


----------

